# severe nappy rash



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

My lo has really bad nappy rash since last Monday (13th). I was using metanium and it cleared up a little but came back with avengence over the weekend to the point we ended up at out of hours on Saturday night as he was howling the second he was put on changing table and actually shaking in pain when I cleaned his bot   

The nurse that saw him prescribed a hydrocortisone cream for him and I collected it on Sunday and have used it as advised everyday and given him lots of nappy free time but it is not looking any better. How long should I let this persist before heading back to gp? I'm using sudocreme as well at every change and only cotton wool and water to clean bot and drying with muslin cloth before putting new nappy on (giving hydrocortisone at least 5 mins to soak in before applying as recommended by gp).

I took him to the gp on Tuesday as he developed a rash on his tummy and chest and this has now spread down his legs and body, I was told on Tuesday the rash was nothing to worry about but I'm concerned that it has spread and not really looking any better. It doesn't seem to be itchy except that he seems to be itching at the ears. My gp sounded his chest, looked in his ears and throat and couldn't see any signs of infection (we had been told on Saturday he had hand, foot and mouth but gp said no to that on Tuesday).

I feel so useless at the minute as he is miserable and has loose nappies as well so really going through the mill


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just realised how rambling that post was, guess I'm just looking for advise as to whether it's worthwhile going back to gp or am I just being an over-anxious mummy


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Tilly, my biggest tip I could give you is to stop with water and use olive oil and cotton wool pads instead, the olive oil will not sting like water will and it leaves a film over the skin also to act as moisturiser and a barrier from the urine, try this for a few days first, I promise it's a winner,  you can also give calpol if it's very uncomfortable for him

Nic
Xx

Ps use a good amount of the olive oil don't scrimp with it xx


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply 

I will try using olive oil.

We have been using calpol every 4 hours as he has been miserable with everything going on.

Til xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff, let me know how you get on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion of olive oil, took a good few weeks for his nappy rash to clear and we ended up with a stronger prescription but think the oil really helped. 

Good luck in the coming weeks, hope baby doesn't keep you waiting

Til x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Tilly, I'm glad you got it sorted 

Nic
Xx


----------

